# Our 1st visit to Belgium - any tips please?



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all

We are off to France tomorrow night and as we dock at Dunkirk, we have decided to visit Belgium for a few days before heading back into France and catch the Tour de France in Normandy. 

We have not been to Belgium before so can anyone suggest a few places to visit/stay (Aires/Muncipals etc), which is not too far over the French/Belgium border? Any seaside/lake/river location would be even better!

Also, is it cheaper to buy diesel and cigs in Belgium than in France?

Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The obvious one is Brugges, there is an aire near the town and a campsite on the outskirts called camping Memling.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2877

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=309

For ciggies there is tobbaco alley at Adinkerke, just over the border from France, google will tell you more.

Pete


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Camping Ter Hoeve in Adinkerke (in Campsite Review) is good.
You can take the coastal tram to De Panne or further.

Nice bars in the square in Veurne ( Aire by canal basin)

I like Belgium!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spwt said:


> Nice bars in the square in Veurne ( Aire by canal basin)


I found it very tight for a 7m m/home last time I visited.



> I like Belgium!


 So do I.
Booze isn't necessarily any cheaper in Belgium AND they charge a hefty deposit on bottles and crates which all adds to the price unless you can take them back.

Tobacco of all kinds is much cheaper in Belgium than France but even cheaper still in Luxembourg if you can make it that far.

Diesel it all depends where you buy it - self service stations between Veurne and Ypres were selling at 1.27€/litre last week.

Visit Ypres (or Ieper depending on whether the sign is in French or Flemish) and stay at the Jeugdstadion site (16€ all inc.) for a motorhome space.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I endorse all of the above.
Drive carefully over the mountain passes. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

The beer can be very strong


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Go to Bruges.
Go to Ypres
Buy some chocolate.
Buy some beer.
There is no conceivable reason to remain in Belgium.
Go straight to France or Luxembourg.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As peejay says Brugges is great, there is an aire just near the rail station that you can use and there is a nice walk into town through the Minnewater Park.
If you look on Google Earth the aire is just to the east of the station near the canal, we always stay here on our last night on the homeward journey, nice way to end a trip.
Once in town don't forget to buy some chocs and truffles, just off the main square down a small alley there is a beer cellar, try to find it it's an experience! The beer menu is about an inch thick!

Have a good trip.

Mel.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I endorse all of the above.
> Drive carefully over the mountain passes. :wink:
> Dave p


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Go to Bruges.
> Go to Ypres
> Buy some chocolate.
> Buy some beer.
> ...


I agree a few days is enough. Mainly it's some where we drive through on the way somewhere, Alan.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Gent is well worth a visit. There's an aire on the south side next to a school/community college which is right beside the tram that takes you the 2 or so miles into the city. There was also free wi-fi when we were there 2 years ago - not sure whether they intended there should be though! IIRC it didn't have any servicing facilities, so you'd need to be sorted for that, but it is /(was) free


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Camping Memling at Brugge is in a bit of a run down state at the moment, the aires is a much better bet if going that way.


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied, really grateful to you all.

We did visit Brugges a few years ago by Eurostar.(pre MH days but we loved it.


----------

